# Bearded dragon UVB Distance



## Forlon Fate (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi All,

I need some advice on UVB exposure for my Bearded Dragon.
My Viv is a Vivexotic EX 48 (4ft long, 2ft high, 2ft deep) I am currently using a Repti glo 30w 10.0 desert terrarium tube which is mounted on the back wall roughly 12 inches from my Beardie. Is this distance Ok? I am not using a reflector. 
On the back of the box it says effective up to 20'' but I have heard some bad reports about these bulbs (after I purchased it) so wanted some advice.

Thanks


----------



## kevinsampson (Oct 22, 2008)

let me know what people say please as i am about to buy on for a 2ft6 high tank


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Forlon Fate said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need some advice on UVB exposure for my Bearded Dragon.
> My Viv is a Vivexotic EX 48 (4ft long, 2ft high, 2ft deep) I am currently using a Repti glo 30w 10.0 desert terrarium tube which is mounted on the back wall roughly 12 inches from my Beardie. Is this distance Ok? I am not using a reflector.
> ...


Your distance is ok, but i'd recommend a reflector and giving him a branch so he can get closer if he likes. 12 inches is pushing it a bit for these bulbs to give a beardie their requirement.



kevinsampson said:


> let me know what people say please as i am about to buy on for a 2ft6 high tank


For a 2 foot 6 viv you'd probably be better off looking into the Arcadia T5HO tubes. No doubt John will pop on later and give you some more info

Dave


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,

Lighting for reptiles is a definite science and one that cannot be left chance or guess work any longer, we simply know too much about reptiles and their relationship with the sun and then limitations of a lamp!

Firstly NEVER hang a lamp in a viv like this!! It is the single most dangerous thing to do to reptiles sensitive eyes. Any light source not just UV that is constantly in the eye will cause irritation, irritation leads to infection which will then spread throughout the body.

Having to hang a lamp just denotes an underpowered system!

All lamps must be fitted well above the animal as in nature. Ideally fitted in the corner between the roof and the frontplate above the door.

The use of the right reflector will double the efficacy of your system by capturing the full output of the lamp. This means double the energy to your animal and double the safe fitting height.

You then use the decoration in the hot end so that the animal can self regulate it's exposure up to the given distance.

Please have a read of the following sections of my website. It's all FREE and is the only source of science based info for reptile keepers.

Please take time to read the interactive lighting guide, T8vrsT5 and have a look at the professional advice section on my magazine work section.

Here is a link Arcadia Reptile

In short however in that size viv for your species and to re-create wild exposure which we all must try to do you will need D3+ High Output T5 lamps. 

Please have a read and if anything is unclear let me know, I'm only too happy to help

Goodnluck

John


----------



## Forlon Fate (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank you for all the informative feedback. I have just ordered online the 30 w Arcadia d3 + 12.0 t8 bulb + reflector.
Do you think this will now be sufficient? or will I require maybe a second smaller bulb also?
I have heard great reviews about these bulbs and because I already have the t8 starter I thought this would be a great start to giving my beardie what he needs.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

This system will certainly improve the Uv reach available to the animal.

It would however be a good idea to save up and get T5 in the long run.

But yes well done it will undoubtedly be more potent

Thanks for your support

John


----------



## Forlon Fate (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank you John for your advice and knowledge, much appreciated.


----------

